# how to Defeat Dudes Episode 4: Opposite Side Wrist Grab



## Chuck Johnson (Mar 9, 2012)

Greetings all. Just posted episode 4 of the show. Originally it was supposed to be episode 2, but it needed a bit more editing, so I ended up releasing this one last. If the humor doesn't quite make sense, please check out episode 1. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ch0tcYeWw&list=HL1331306948&feature=mh_lolz


(episode 1)






Hope everyone is doing well and training hard!


----------



## harlan (Mar 9, 2012)

Saifa.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 9, 2012)

Dude. You don't have to post this in a dozen different forums. That's sort of frowned upon.


-Rob


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 11, 2012)

I liked it; had not seen that move before.  I think there are about a thousand decent ways to break a wrist-grab, so it's really just a matter of finding the one that works best for you and working it until it become automatic.

One thing about a wrist-grab is that it may not always be a prelude to an attack or a good basis for going full-bore self-defense on them.  If you think about why people do wrist-grabs, it's often to assert power or authority, or to try to take someone somewhere against their will (often used against women by men).  Not uncommon for the assailant to be drunk as well, because quite honestly, it's not a very smart attack to use on anyone who's not in grade school.

One method I like a lot is to assist them; basically when a person grabs your wrist or arm as you show, they then have to 'do something' and that something is generally try to pull you towards them as they back up; they're taking you somewhere.  So make a fist and punch the crap out them in the solar plexus with the 'grabbed' hand as they pull it towards themselves.  It's the last direction they expect you to go.  You can also just lurch towards him and knee him in the balls.  He'll let go and you can even cover your movement with "Oops, how clumsy of me" if you need to.  Two fingers in his eyes will also encourage him to let go, so he can protect them.  It's instinctive.  A one-hand flat-palm slap to the side of his head/ear hole on the side he's not holding is also quite nice to get him to let go.  Stomping on his feet, although that may not work that well on a drunk, can have an effect.

I agree with your speed, and economy of motion, however.  No matter what you do, do it fast.  As soon as you start fiddling with his hold, he's going to move to a new technique or move to solidify his hold.

Looking forward to seeing some more advanced techniques and real-world attack modes; good stuff so far, and thanks.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 11, 2012)

Any counter you use against this type of attack has to be very direct in nature, either in striking , or immediately cause pain in the case of a joint lock.

Using one hand to assist the other in breaking the grab is unwise , that free hand will possibly be needed to deflect any incoming strike.

If you use a joint lock , then that joint lock should immediately affect the attackers posture in such a way that it is impossible for them to strike you with the other hand.

One basic Wing Chun technique is to twist and pull the arm being grabbed back , as we simultaneously execute a centerline punch to the face and a low heel kick to the shin.

The attacker is pulled into both strikes which enhances the power of the technique.

If you are aiming these these tutorials at the non martial artist then it is best you keep the techniques simple , just teach them to strike the attacker immediately with their free hand or use a low heel kick to the shin when they are grabbed.
It's not pretty , and it's not going to impress onlookers with your martial arts skill , but they are simple , direct , and brutally effective.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Chuck,

Firstly, I'd reiterate what has been said regarding multiple posting... it's often best to just figure out which forum is best suited, and post it there. Otherwise it comes across as little more than cheap (free) advertising and self promotion, which, looking at your posting history, doesn't seem out of the question. I mean, you've so far got 16 posts, 6 of which are reposts of other postings (sometimes multiple reposts), and out of the 16, 14 of them are you saying "Hey, I've put up a new clip", or "I have a new article", or "I was on a TV show"... or "I want to make more clips, who wants to give me money?" Hmm.

I suppose what it comes down to is that this forum is a discussion forum, not an advertising or self-promotion one. Put things up for discussion, and engage in the discussion, and it's all happy. But that hasn't seemed to be your modus operandi so far... you may want to look into your reasons for being here.

Now, as to the clip itself, honestly, I see a lot of issues with it, ranging from the "attack" in the first place, through to the method you're recommending. Mechanically, it's not really ideal, as you have your energy (movement) going in opposite directions, which just limits the amount of power that can be put into each, as well as it being far from the easiest, or most mechanically sound method of performing te hodoki (grip releases). You haven't taken into account the actual kinetic force of the attack, or the tactical and strategic reasons for it either, with your defence not being as effective as you're showing it to be here.

You have plenty of charisma, and can handle yourself on camera, so such a venture could be quite an interesting move for you... however I'd advise not stretching yourself beyond your experience, which is what you seem to be doing here. Teaming up with a broader range of people who can advise on what to present could help your clips no end.


----------



## K-man (Mar 13, 2012)

Mmmm! What Chris said. 

I certainly wouldn't be using that technique (or teaching it) as by the time you remove your hand you'll be hit by his other fist. There are many techniques to use against a cross wrist hold. Possibly I would move to the outside and use my position to control his wrist for a punch to the side of the head.


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Chris, 

Thanks for the advice man. You are totally right that I need to get on here more as an active member. Although I do come on here to read articles, I don't comment on them or add to discusses as much as I should. As for having guests on the show, I would love to, (and if I can keep it going), that is absolutely part of the plan. 

In any event, I really appreciate your constructive (and respective) criticism, as that is what allows us all to improve. Looking forward to further discussion  Chuck


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Chuck,

Yeah, it'd be better if you would involve yourself in the discussion more... for instance, I and K-Man have pointed out issues with your technique, it'd be interesting to see if you could give reasons for the issues we see. Bout to do the same on your video number 5, by the way... 

Additionally, I don't think you quite got what I was suggesting... I wasn't suggesting guests for the show, I was suggesting you have some others to help you select and examine the techniques you are presenting, as frankly, there are a large number of problems with each that you have selected so far. I see you as being quite a good presenter, but feel that relying on yourself for the material is where you are reaching your limitations.

That said, another piece of helpful advice: I'd recommend embedding your clips. It'll mean that they appear in your posts, rather than requiring the reader to click onto another page, which many are rather reticent to do. Embedding is very simple, all you need to do is click on the "film strip" icon (second from the right) at the top of the post reply box, and paste the URL of the clip into the space provided.

For example:


----------

